# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Peukutukset?

## Max

Monilla JLF:n näköisellä alustalla toimivilla foorumeilla on käytössä mahdollisuus peukuttaa viestejä, joista on samaa mieltä tai muuten pitää. Mielenkiinnosta vain kyselen, onko sellaisen ominaisuuden käyttöönottoa täällä koskaan harkittu?

----------


## bussifriikki

Peukkua olisi kyllä välillä ihan kiva antaa joillekin hyvin argumentoiduille viesteille.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Tänne voisi tosiaan tulla sama ominaisuus kuin Facebookissa jossa voisi joko tykätä tai nauraa toisen viestille.. tulisi kyllä aina välillä tarpeeseen.

----------


## EVhki

> Tänne voisi tosiaan tulla sama ominaisuus kuin Facebookissa jossa voisi joko tykätä tai nauraa toisen viestille.. tulisi kyllä aina välillä tarpeeseen.


Ei kyllä ainakaan naurureaktioita kaivata tänne, kun foorumilla kuitenkin kaikenlaisia kiistoja ja nokittelujakin näkyy. Enkä tiedä, onko tykkäyksilläkään näin pienellä foorumilla kovin suurta merkitystä, kun viestit joka tapauksessa näkyvät foorumityylisesti eikä sometyylisesti.

Toinen kysymys on se, mitä foorumialusta mahdollistaa. Asetuksista löytyy asioita, jotka viittaavat siihen, ettei foorumipohjaa ole päivitetty vuosiin, kun sinne voi laittaa esim. viestisovellustietoja sovelluksiin, jotka on lakkautettu vuosia sitten. En tiedä, onko tuollainen lisäys miten helposti tehtävissä.

----------

